# Twisp Edge Problems



## newvaper

I have just replaced the first atomizer head on a new Twisp Edge but am having problems.
1) serious gurgling
2) large amounts of vapor on the lowest setting
3) no taste in the vapor
4) If I blow into the mouthpiece liquid comes dripping out the side
when before there would be vapor coming out of the air intake holes.

I have tried refitting the atomizer to make sure it is in properly.
Whats going on?
Please bear with me as I am a new vaper and have had this only a week.

EDIT: 
It turns out there was a small plastic sealing ring that was missing from the spare atomizer. Lady at the Twisp kiosk found the problem. Bought a pack of 3 replacement atomizers and took the sealant ring from one of them and fixed it. The device working properly now.


----------



## Effjh

newvaper said:


> I have just replaced the first atomizer head on a new Twisp Edge but am having problems.
> 1) serious gurgling
> 2) large amounts of vapor on the lowest setting
> 3) no taste in the vapor
> 4) If I blow into the mouthpiece liquid comes dripping out the side
> when before there would be vapor coming out of the air intake holes.
> 
> I have tried refitting the atomizer to make sure it is in properly.
> Whats going on?
> Please bear with me as I am a new vaper and have had this only a week.



Hey man, welcome to the forum. My best guess is you got a dud coil. Try replacing with another spare. And if I can give you even better advice, get a Joyetech EGO AIO with 1ohm coils. Much cheaper device and cheaper coils, but performs a 1000 times better than the twisp edge. My SO had one and it hasn't seen the light of day since she got the EGO AIO.

Best price I could find http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-kit


----------



## newvaper

Effjh said:


> Hey man, welcome to the forum. My best guess is you got a dud coil. Try replacing with another spare. And if I can give you even better advice, get a Joyetech EGO AIO with 1ohm coils. Much cheaper device and cheaper coils, but performs a 1000 times better than the twisp edge. My SO had one and it hasn't seen the light of day since she got the EGO AIO.
> 
> Best price I could find http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-kit


Thanks, I will go today to a Twisp kiosk and get another coil and see if it fixes it. 
Very annoying.


----------



## Casper

@newvaper I agree, I think your coil is bushed. I had an AERO, and to tell you the truth, I think it was a fantastic device. The only problem I had is the size of the tank. If you replace your coil every 2 weeks (I am a chain vaper) you should not have any problems. Get yourself a EGO CLR coil. This is a rebuildable coil, that you can use over and over and over. Much better option!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest

newvaper said:


> I have just replaced the first atomizer head on a new Twisp Edge but am having problems.
> 1) serious gurgling
> 2) large amounts of vapor on the lowest setting
> 3) no taste in the vapor
> 4) If I blow into the mouthpiece liquid comes dripping out the side
> when before there would be vapor coming out of the air intake holes.
> 
> I have tried refitting the atomizer to make sure it is in properly.
> Whats going on?
> Please bear with me as I am a new vaper and have had this only a week.



Could be the coil is just flooded. The twisp coils flood very easily. Hold it upside down while firing until it is dryer and clean out the airways with a tissue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## newvaper

Casper said:


> @newvaper I agree, I think your coil is bushed. I had an AERO, and to tell you the truth, I think it was a fantastic device. The only problem I had is the size of the tank. If you replace your coil every 2 weeks (I am a chain vaper) you should not have any problems. Get yourself a EGO CLR coil. This is a rebuildable coil, that you can use over and over and over. Much better option!



Can this EGO CLR coil be used with an Edge?


----------



## Casper

newvaper said:


> Can this EGO CLR coil be used with an Edge?


Absolute yes!

The Twisp Aero is a rebranded Joyetech eGo ONE. These coils are locally available at around R60 to R80ea. Maybe get 2, but you really actually only need 1.

http://www.joyetech.com/product/clr-head-rebuildable/?age-verified=050f5a2087

I am almost sure VapeKing.co.za will sort you out.


EDIT

Sorry bro. I thought you are using and Aero. Now I see youre using a Edge. Just google it, i am almost certain it uses the same coil.


----------



## newvaper

Casper said:


> Absolute yes!
> 
> The Twisp Aero is a rebranded Joyetech eGo ONE. These coils are locally available at around R60 to R80ea. Maybe get 2, but you really actually only need 1.
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/clr-head-rebuildable/?age-verified=050f5a2087
> 
> I am almost sure VapeKing.co.za will sort you out.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Sorry bro. I thought you are using and Aero. Now I see youre using a Edge. Just google it, i am almost certain it uses the same coil.





Casper said:


> Absolute yes!
> 
> The Twisp Aero is a rebranded Joyetech eGo ONE. These coils are locally available at around R60 to R80ea. Maybe get 2, but you really actually only need 1.
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/clr-head-rebuildable/?age-verified=050f5a2087
> 
> I am almost sure VapeKing.co.za will sort you out.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Sorry bro. I thought you are using and Aero. Now I see youre using a Edge. Just google it, i am almost certain it uses the same coil.



I have looked at the Twisp site http://www.twisp.co.za/product-category/accessories/

Looks like the Edge and Aero use different atomizer heads.

Anyway, I am going to the Twisp kiosk at lunchtime and will get another atomizer/coil. If that does not work PERFECTLY I will
buy some other product.
Part of my reasons for taking up vaping was to cut down on cost, finding out I have to keep buying new coils every week is a big negative.


----------



## Feliks Karp

newvaper said:


> I have looked at the Twisp site http://www.twisp.co.za/product-category/accessories/
> 
> Looks like the Edge and Aero use different atomizer heads.
> 
> Anyway, I am going to the Twisp kiosk at lunchtime and will get another atomizer/coil. If that does not work PERFECTLY I will
> buy some other product.
> Part of my reasons for taking up vaping was to cut down on cost, finding out I have to keep buying new coils every week is a big negative.




Honestly you're lucky if an Edge coil lasts a week (in fact once a week was the time period they gave me, and claims are usually overrated), mine were dying every 3 days, one of the reasons I gave it up and started cigarettes again. The only pro I ever had from my edge was that eventually it led me here. If you buy a different vaping product feel free to ask around here for suggestions, lots of friendly knowledgeable people in these parts.


----------



## newvaper

Feliks Karp said:


> Honestly you're lucky if an Edge coil lasts a week (in fact once a week was the time period they gave me, and claims are usually overrated), mine were dying every 3 days, one of the reasons I gave it up and started cigarettes again. The only pro I ever had from my edge was that eventually it led me here. If you buy a different vaping product feel free to ask around here for suggestions, lots of friendly knowledgeable people in these parts.



I would like to keep the edge mainly because I like the size that makes it easy to carry/conceal so I can stealth vape.

Anyway will know more once I have been to the kiosk today.


----------



## Andre

Casper said:


> Absolute yes!
> 
> The Twisp Aero is a rebranded Joyetech eGo ONE. These coils are locally available at around R60 to R80ea. Maybe get 2, but you really actually only need 1.
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/clr-head-rebuildable/?age-verified=050f5a2087
> 
> I am almost sure VapeKing.co.za will sort you out.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Sorry bro. I thought you are using and Aero. Now I see youre using a Edge. Just google it, i am almost certain it uses the same coil.


As far as I know the Edge cannot take the RBA, only the Aero.


----------



## newvaper

Ok, problem has been fixed. Turns out there was a small sealant ring that was missing from the atomizer on the spare that came with the device. Replaced that with one from a pack of extra atomizers and the device is back to working properly.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Casper

newvaper said:


> Ok, problem has been fixed. Turns out there was a small sealant ring that was missing from the atomizer on the spare that came with the device. Replaced that with one from a pack of extra atomizers and the device is back to working properly.


Happy you are sorted out brother!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

newvaper said:


> I have looked at the Twisp site http://www.twisp.co.za/product-category/accessories/
> 
> Looks like the Edge and Aero use different atomizer heads.
> 
> Anyway, I am going to the Twisp kiosk at lunchtime and will get another atomizer/coil. If that does not work PERFECTLY I will
> buy some other product.
> Part of my reasons for taking up vaping was to cut down on cost, finding out I have to keep buying new coils every week is a big negative.


Cool. If you look to upgrade and dont want constant coil swops, look for a tank that can take ceramic coils. Subtank, Toptank, Protank, Gemini (not RTA version), Target. The coils cost the same but can go on very very long indeed, some here have run them for MONTHS non stop no hassle. 

I am liking the Protank 4. Takes ceramics and has a RBA deck for when you outgrow stock coils. Nice little deck too.


----------



## newvaper

Lord Vetinari said:


> Cool. If you look to upgrade and dont want constant coil swops, look for a tank that can take ceramic coils. Subtank, Toptank, Protank, Gemini (not RTA version), Target. The coils cost the same but can go on very very long indeed, some here have run them for MONTHS non stop no hassle.
> 
> I am liking the Protank 4. Takes ceramics and has a RBA deck for when you outgrow stock coils. Nice little deck too.


Thanks for the info, I will look into ceramic coils. Learning more about vaping all the time!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

newvaper said:


> Thanks for the info, I will look into ceramic coils. Learning more about vaping all the time!


I just picked up the Kangertech Protank 4 today. Comes with ceramic coils and a VERY nifty little mini rba deck, velocity style. Super good buy if you are looking to take a step up from a Twisp without caving your lungs in!!! Fantastic flavour, nice and relaxed vape. Winner in my books my new favorite breakfast tank! It doesnt need massive wattage a 60w iStick or VTC Mini will match up really well. 

I know you just spent all that money on a Twisp BUT... i can but encourage you to consider this little number. I can rate it A++ for a beginning vaper and it will find a place for everybody but your hardcore cloud chasers. 

More than good enough to kick stinkies for life. Most impressed.


----------

